

Battle Pits Dolly Parton Against Google - linhir
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/04/technology/internet/04wireless.html

======
teej
Does the FCC really not see the potential of this kind of internet
penetration? We're already the laughing stock of the rest of the developed
world in that regard, this would at least be a step in the right direction.

~~~
paul9290
What a waste of NAB's resources. Innovate your business not hold onto a
dinosaur.

Arguments heard in story, "Falling light due to no communication," uh use
Internet communication like Skype, instead.

------
markessien
Dolly is a cold, cold woman. I wonder whatever happened to Jolene...

